# Old Trafford Parking



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Headed down for the game tonight and the last time I went the place where I park, The Marchstican had road works out the front and down that road. Just wondered if this is still the case as I usually park there unless anyone else has any better suggestions ??

Thanks


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

If I've been to any concerts at Old Trafford I sometimes park at the Lowry car park, it's about 15-20 minutes walk from there, and much easier to get away afterwards.


----------

